# Update: Little hunchback mantis



## sk8erkho (Jan 7, 2009)

thanks guys for your input. I just helped feed him and finally he molted and is back to normal!! That is really cool how that can happen. Even though a molt can be a disastrous thing for a mantis given the wrong set of variables or even just bad luck but on the other hand a molt can be a life saving event for them as well!!


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jan 7, 2009)

thats great, waiting now for my little buddy to get better, one hand is almost usuable.! ps can I pm u about crickets?


----------



## Katnapper (Jan 7, 2009)

sk8erkho said:


> thanks guys for your input. I just helped feed him and finally he molted and is back to normal!! That is really cool how that can happen. Even though a molt can be a disastrous thing for a mantis given the wrong set of variables or even just bad luck but on the other hand a molt can be a life saving event for them as well!!


I'm so happy for you he's back to normal... that's wonderful!  True observation about the molting too...  



hibiscusmile said:


> thats great, waiting now for my little buddy to get better, one hand is almost usuable.! ps can I pm u about crickets?


Hope yours molts as good as new too, Rebecca...


----------



## sk8erkho (Jan 16, 2009)

Crix??? Sure!!


----------

